# Where's the best place to start a self-sustainable mini-farmstead (5-10acres)?



## TheDirectionlessOne (Feb 2, 2012)

Things I'm looking for:
1. Little to no building codes or regulations
2. Cheap as dirt (max of 10 grand)
3. Decent, or at least not horrible growing climate despite 1 & 2


----------



## travelin (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd say from texas to florida, within hundred miles of the gulf coast. Long. LOoooooNG growing season without having to use greenhouses, water tables are very close to the surface in most places along there. You can literally hand drive a well. Much of the rural areas along that stretch have little regulation as far as sewer and building code.

Ten grand is not much to purchase the amount of land you are talking about but you might get lucky!

For instance, my farm in east texas can have potatos planted as early as mid february, last frost is usually around mid march. This means you can get things like corn, peas and beans, sweet potatos, tomatos and squash in the ground by mid march.

First frost is usually not till right before thanksgiving.

Granted, its a hella hot summers there, but corn likes heat and peas and beans grow well in the heat and so does bananas.

Cant wait to have the opportunity to get back there!


----------



## christianarchy (Feb 5, 2012)

Get outta the US. Mexico needs farms!


----------



## TheDirectionlessOne (Feb 6, 2012)

I would if I spoke Spanish, Plus isn't it unsafe down there?


----------



## TheDirectionlessOne (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm planning on using appropriate technology, mainly gleaned from Appropedia, http://www.appropedia.org and this really interesting group called Open Source Ecology


----------



## uncivilize (Feb 6, 2012)

If your criteria were realistically attainable I wouldn't be typing this right now, I'd be living on my remote homestead as cut off from the world as I can get. Landwatch.com is a pretty good site to search for land. There are some sites that specialize in inexpensive land, can't recall any at the moment, but I think there was a thread here a long time ago that had some links, try searching.

I would suggest learning more about soils, remediating marginal land. Geoff Lawton focuses much of his work on making alkaline dry lands productive (which are the cheapest you'll find), but it is not some simple process you can just go do, you're going to have to learn some chemistry, soil science, do a bunch of research for desirable plants (and know what you're looking for), rotational grazing and animal husbandry play a role in the process, earthworks and water harvesting, it is not a simple easy fix.

Any cheap land you find is going to be cheap for a reason, and if you don't know how to work with the challenges that they present, you're pretty much wasting your time. Shit, so many people get incredibly fertile desirable land and still fuck that up. Take your time, really learn what you need to know. Good luck!


----------

